# Does my certificate count?



## Ccanada (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi guys I'm 31 male living in Canada and have a " community service worker" certificate. I have been working with the mentally challenged for 5 years and have a ton of experince in all aspects of this job. My question is - is that enough to get a sponsor so I can move and work in Aussie ?any help would be great


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I don't think anyone is qualified enough to answer your question here. You might want to check with Immigration Office or a migration agent.


----------



## Ccanada (Jun 17, 2011)

Do no any toll free numbers I can call from Canada to help me out on this? Please


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Actually, there are offices in Canada, where you can get some help in regards to this

Check this link out: Canada - Contacts


----------

